# Rabbits & flavoured water



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

Hiya can i give my rabbits flavoured fruity water? not dilute juice the clear water thats flavoured? i think they'll enjoy it.
Thanks.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

not sure why you`d want to?

arnt they full of sugar or chemical sweetners and other tat?


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> not sure why you`d want to?
> 
> arnt they full of sugar or chemical sweetners and other tat?


Because i just wanted an alternative to normal water.
I don't know, I dont think so.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeh they are! =D


You can add a tiny drop of ribena i do with my rats, rabbits, mice and g.pigs and they all love it as a treat tho not every day.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

not something i would do, certainly not to be used instead of normal water. maybe a small bottle with a hint of something else in it alongside their normal bottle of water but if they dont like it, they wont drink it, they may dehydrate. also, i would worry that they may try it and think the normal bottle is the same stuff and refuse to drink from a bottle again. maybe get a totally different looking bottle to try it in. maybe i worry too much, but i wouldnt risk it with any of my pets.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Why would you want to give them that? Yes give it to them & watch them lose their teeth through decay :devil:. They don't need it, people are too keen to put human issues on their animals which does more harm than good.


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

My lot have it as a treat now and then :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I understand that a few people occasionally give a 1/4 of those fizzy Vit C tablets for their guinea pigs, just as a boost. Maybe try this once a month if you really need to do something.

My mini rex does have a habit of drinking from my glass of juice when he is in the house. However this is not really juice, it is just purely because I gag when I drink water, something about having something in my mouth with no taste, so I add just a tiny tiny bit of juice not to taste of juice, more to make it _not_ taste of nothing....so in short dilute to the extreme.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thats because guinea pigs need vitamin c in their diet or they get scurvy and die, they`re the only other pet thats like humans and cant make their own vitamin c.

ribena can be used instead of the tablets in a deficient pig.

rabbits lifespans have gone down terribly in the last few years - when i first started kepping buns, 12+ year olds were common.
now you`re lucky if they reach 5 years old, how much if this is due to the abysmal diets that they`re fed?
no hay cause it makes a mess,
sweets and treats from the petshop and biscuits and tat they shouldnt have?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry but i am sat here giggling away to myself :lol2:. Just look at the bottom of the page at the similar threads bit :whistling2:. Think the forum has picked up on the word "rabbit" & "flavoured" oops :whistling2:.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Sorry but i am sat here giggling away to myself :lol2:. Just look at the bottom of the page at the similar threads bit :whistling2:. Think the forum has picked up on the word "rabbit" & "flavoured" oops :whistling2:.



PMSL! :whip:


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

i gave my bunnys milk and they loved it, but alway let them have accsess to normal water so they dont dehydrate if they dont like it


----------

